# Six Farang Arrested For Stock Scam



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

From the "other" site......


6 foreigners arrested in online investment scam

Crime Suppression Division police have arrested four Britons, a Filipino woman and a French man for having allegedly deceiving foreign investors to buy stocks online and cheated them.

Pol Maj Gen Panya Mamen, deputy Central Investigation Bureau commissioner, said the six foreigners were arrested at a house on Soi Thonglor while deceiving foreigners to invest in stock markets through Internet.
Police seized seven desktop computers, six notebook computers and 31 mobile phones from the house.
Information from the seized computers showed that they had deceived the investors to invest over Bt100 million in fake firms.
The foreigners claimed that they were hired by a man identified only as Paul for Bt30,000 to Bt50,000 a month to make phone calls.

----------------------------------
I wonder if these are some of the posters we see here on this site occasionally - twenty somethings, referring to themselves as "traders" with a laptop, coming to the LOS to enjoy the good life? I can't imagine anyone would give a dime to other than a genuine investment company with an actual brick and mortar street address AND a track record but I guess anyone and everyone can be greedy, just ask Bernie Madoff! He skinned a lot of them. 

As the old saw goes, "if it's too good to be true it probably isn't." It was true then, it's true today and it will be true tomorrow. Guard your money VERY carefully for surely someone would like to make your money their money. 

Serendipity2


----------

